# Mathews Conquest 4 Super Soft Cam



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

I just changed a Conquest 2 and 3 over to Super Soft Cams and love the difference.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Metaleer said:


> I just changed a Conquest 2 and 3 over to Super Soft Cams and love the difference.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

If you read Larry Wise's articles, you will note that he is also a believer in the SS Cams. They are smooth as silk and have a very pleasant valley.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I will offer a different view. Please know that I am not taking issue with other comments; just offering a different experience. I came over from recurves several years ago. I began with some Hoyts, and migrated to several others. One bow I shot and enjoyed was the C3. I bought it new, and got a deal where for an extra $25 I got both cams, the SS and the mini max.

I began with the SS and never could shoot the bow up to my expectations. Now bear in mind I am not a highly competitive shooter. I do bare shaft and am pretty good at set up, but I am primarily a hunter/archer. That said, as I read around, I found several guys who had switched from the SS to the mini max. Also, I was told at the time, that none of the pros were shooting the SS cam. So I switched mine out, and found I liked the harder wall of the mini max much better.

Here is my suspicion. If you are old school, and love a valley like the older relfex limb wheel type bows, you will probably prefer the SS. I and several others like me out here have grown to really like the hard wall cams. So my suggestions, if at all possible, is to try one first. Or, if purchasing new, see if your dealer can get you a similar deal to what I got. Or, if you don't already have a strong lean one way or the other, get your hands on one of the older fingers bows that have more of a valley, and play with it some to see how you like it.

Some people love the SS cams. I guess that's why they offer choices.  The bows are great bows.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

mitchell said:


> Here is my suspicion. If you are old school, and love a valley like the older relfex limb wheel type bows, you will probably prefer the SS. I and several others like me out here have grown to really like the hard wall cams. So my suggestions, if at all possible, is to try one first. Or, if purchasing new, see if your dealer can get you a similar deal to what I got. Or, if you don't already have a strong lean one way or the other, get your hands on one of the older fingers bows that have more of a valley, and play with it some to see how you like it.


Mitchell
You brought up a very good point. I was taught on the older relfex limb wheel type bows and it is probably why I like the feel of the SS Cam. I do shoot a regular Max Cam (65% let off) for hunting. Getting back into competition it just feels like and old friend that I had done very well with in the past. I am amazed at the lack of vibration and greater speed of the new bows.

Thank you for your inspirational words.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

I used to shoot a Scepter 3 with Z cams, which felt very soft and I shot very well with it. However I can no longer pull its 60 lbs limbs. I got hold of a Scepter 4 with lighter limbs, but the cams are more aggressive with a hard wall, and I simply do not shoot as well with it. I find that I do not get the same feel on the fingers. That's why I've been considering a Mathews SS cam, in hope that it will be similar to the old Z cam. I'm not trying to bag Martin at all, I think they're great bows, it's just that the modern hard wall does not seem to suit me. I know from other threads that many recommend the harder wall. I just wish I could try a Super Soft before I buy, but there ain't none where I live on the fringes of the Antartic. But thanks for the advice. What I might be able to track down locally is a Maxcam. That might deal with one of them at least. Cheers


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Shooting a max can in my con3 and a mini in another con3. max for 3d and mini for spots love them both.


----------

